

Show HN: Identifying the DNS server used to fulfill a HTTP request - vikrum
http://5f5.org/ruminations/dns-debugging-over-http.html

======
colmmacc
Out of curiosity, did you see/find my previous comment ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3738542>

?

~~~
vikrum
Nope. See the second footnote at the end of the blog post. I just couldn't get
the right mix of search terms to bubble up the relevant sites (like the one in
your comment!) If it wasn't a hit on a web-interface to nslookup it was a hit
about showing your local DNS settings on Windows or Mac.

I get the feeling that there are many incarnations of this same tool being re-
invented every so often. What would you use to search for something like this?

